# Un widget pour ecouter les radios francophones



## le chat qui miaule (9 Décembre 2005)

Un widget super cool pour écouter la radio sur le Web.

voici l'adresse ou le charger
http://raphpascual.free.fr/miniforum.php

Il permet notament d'ecouter toutes les radios qu'elle utilisent real ou windows media player comme diffuseur.
Ceux qui écoutent Radio France vont enfin pourvoir surfer sur le web en ecoutant sans coupures leur emissions préférées

Cdlt


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2005)

Dingue


----------



## ultra' (10 Décembre 2005)

Excellent effectivement, dommage que la radio que j'écoute quotidiennement n'émet aucun son (undergroundFG) mais bravo en tout cas, c'est un widget à posséder absolument


----------



## le chat qui miaule (11 Décembre 2005)

Il faut simplement réinstaller window media player après avoir installer le  widget, j'ai eu aussi le même PB
bon week end


----------



## Tangi (14 Décembre 2005)

Moi je n'ai eu aucun soucis et effectivement ce widget est génial ...


----------



## MacMadam (14 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour l'info... heu, "le chat qui miaule" 
(Vrai) question de (vrai) neuneu : est-ce vraiment ce qui passe en radio en temps réel ou des fichiers sonores en différé dans ce type de programme


----------



## JPTK (14 Décembre 2005)

Désolé je pensais que tout le monde connaissait ce widget, c'était débile 

C'est bien du direct sinon MacMadam


----------



## chandler_jf (14 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je pensais que tout le monde connaissait ce widget, c'était débile
> 
> C'est bien du direct sinon MacMadam



+1 ... lol j'ai vérifié la date du premier post


----------



## MacMadam (14 Décembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je pensais que tout le monde connaissait ce widget, c'était débile
> 
> C'est bien du direct sinon MacMadam



L'icône m'est connue. Mais à vrai dire, je pensais encore avoir à faire avec un énième widget US.
Merci pour l'info, JPTK


----------



## le chat qui miaule (15 Décembre 2005)

C'est le même programme que les ondes hertziennes, il y a seulement un décalage qui varie en fonction des stations et du systeme de players utilisé (Window ou real). 
En gros il y a 1 à 2 minutes de décalage


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Décembre 2005)

même avec real player installé ça ne marche pas chez moi ...


----------

